
The Great Fish Oil Experiment - partyboat1586
http://raypeat.com/articles/articles/fishoil.shtml
======
pmdulaney
As someone who takes fish oil this is quite sobering. Maybe I'll stop.

~~~
partyboat1586
This is the state of nutrition science. National health authorities claiming
to know more than they do while being lobbied left right and centre by
industry. Industry funded studies followed by hubris in researchers slow to
revise old ideas.

That is how you end up entirely convinced that fish oil can only be good for
you when the truth is a lot more murky.

~~~
pmdulaney
How about flaxseed oil? Is it a good idea or is it likely to have the same
problems?

